# mk3 vr6 gauge cluster wiring harness



## volkswagentuned (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking for what each wire does on a mk3 vr6 gauge cluster harness. Mostly looking for turn signal wires. Seems like mk3 clusters get turn signal power different from a corrado cluster even know the plug is the same.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Cluster use the same pinout and same connector on the Mk3 or Corrado 91+. The turn wire harness are in the body/light harness on the Corrado/b3 and in the ECU harness on the Mk3 iirc. 

Just in case you want to know, here is the cluster harness pinout from the cluster as well as other info: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3078876-The-unofficial-Cluster-Swap-thread


----------

